# Housing Questions from a noob!



## Synn (Jan 3, 2009)

Alrighty, here's my questions, if I think of more I'll add them later:

1) I’m probably going to get a circular kritter keeper, the medium size which is 7.5” diameter, and 8” tall. Is this fine? I can go bigger/smaller as needed.

2) I’m planning on using either paper towels or coconut fiber for the bottom, any insight on which is better, or what you use?

3) Do I need to line the top with mesh, or will the spacing of the kritter keeper top be fine for keeping them in and grabbing onto? A L2 is the smallest I'll be getting.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 3, 2009)

If you go with the Critter Keeper, you will need to line the existing ventilation spaces with some kind of smaller mesh type material if you plan to keep nymphs from L1 to about L5 (depending on the variable size of individual species). But as a rule, you'll feed most young nymphs fruit flies, and you'll need to contain them. Nymphs themselves are small and will be able to get through the existing Critter Keeper ventilation holes if you don't modify them.

You can use aluminum or fiberglass screening (available at hardware store), no-see-um screen, or a variety of fine mesh fabrics (I use organza). You cut to size and attach with hot glue gun. Hope this helps with that particular question.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Katnapper!


----------



## Dinora (Jan 3, 2009)

I prefer using paper towels, easier to clean, already handy and helps keep up the humidity levels.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 3, 2009)

One other option for screening is to use window screen and just stick it between the plastic lid and the container. I have done that as a temporary L1 to L3 solution while feeding fruit flies.

I use paper towels for the substrate for ease of cleaning and replacement. Coir makes too many places for feeder insects to hide IMO.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 3, 2009)

I also like the paper towels, easy clean up. I also use sponges for humidity.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. So whats the smallest size of a rectangular kritter keeper that Icould keep an Asia Giant or a Budwing in? The smaller the cage, the more I can get  But I don't want it too small!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Synn said:


> Thanks guys. So whats the smallest size of a rectangular kritter keeper that Icould keep an Asia Giant or a Budwing in? The smaller the cage, the more I can get  But I don't want it too small!


I don't recommend critter keepers. Keep nymphs in 32 oz deli cups until they get too big for them. After that I move them into 2 1/2 gallon aquariums that can be divided up. While small, these can house large adults too. For small species they can just live their whole lives in the deli cups.


----------



## Orin (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd recommend the screen be a type of microscreen because it also limits drying which is important for such small nymphs. You can tell when coconut fiber dries out from looking at the color, paper towel has no such helpful indicator.


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok. How about a glass jar with part of the lid cut out, with mesh over that hole? I've seen plenty pictures of those. What size jar should be used?


----------



## Dinora (Jan 4, 2009)

Synn said:


> Ok. How about a glass jar with part of the lid cut out, with mesh over that hole? I've seen plenty pictures of those. What size jar should be used?


Everywhere I've seen reads the container should be about 3 times the size of the mantis' adult length to allow plenty of room for molting.


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

Synn said:


> Ok. How about a glass jar with part of the lid cut out, with mesh over that hole? I've seen plenty pictures of those. What size jar should be used?


Why not use a 32 oz deli cup? They work better IMO.


----------



## Synn (Jan 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Why not use a 32 oz deli cup? They work better IMO.


Where can I get them in small quanities? Are they clear? I want to be able to see them from the side, not just the top


----------



## bassist (Jan 5, 2009)

Synn said:


> Where can I get them in small quanities? Are they clear? I want to be able to see them from the side, not just the top


www.mantisplace.com

Where I ordered mine they're cheap too.


----------



## Synn (Jan 5, 2009)

bassist said:


> www.mantisplace.com Where I ordered mine they're cheap too.


Very cool site! I notice there's two different types of 32 oz cups, one thats fatter and shorter and one thats narrower and longer. Which should I get for a budwing and an Asian Giant? Also, should I get the option with the cloth lid so I don't have to make my own?


----------



## Dinora (Jan 5, 2009)

Synn said:


> Very cool site! I notice there's two different types of 32 oz cups, one thats fatter and shorter and one thats narrower and longer. Which should I get for a budwing and an Asian Giant? Also, should I get the option with the cloth lid so I don't have to make my own?


Get the lid, so very worth it!


----------

